# Several DWA species for sale



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

4ft long Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake pair - £300

CB 09 Papuan Pygmy Mulgas - £150 each or £280 pair

CB 09 Pakistan Black Cobras - £200 each (females only)

CB 09 Asp Vipers - £50 each

3ft Black Necked Spitting Cobra - £130

3 Male Forest Cobras 3-7ft - £100 each

PM for more details

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Baby aspis










09 Pakistan Black Cobra










Papuan Pygmy Mulga










One of the Forest Cobras


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of interest, are asps sexually dimorphic as with adders? I only ask as it looks as though there are some light and some dark?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Out of interest, are asps sexually dimorphic as with adders? I only ask as it looks as though there are some light and some dark?


Colour-wise, as far as im aware females are lighter in colour than the males, but certainly not to the extent of berus. The mother to these babies is slightly lighter in colouration to the male. As with V.berus, female aspis get larger than the males.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

hiya were are you based as im going to pick up 2 crocs from essex in 2week may cum and pick up males aspis if you still have1 thanks


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

stacy said:


> hiya were are you based as im going to pick up 2 crocs from essex in 2week may cum and pick up males aspis if you still have1 thanks


 
ignore that.. total time waster!!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Free bump.

The Pakistan Black is stunning, wish I had the space.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

free bump! Amazing forest cobra! Wish I had the guts! Haha


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Bump up


----------

